# North Alabama



## James Wood (Oct 31, 2007)

Any updates on the derby


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Heard she was real tough and 11 back for third have no numbers


----------



## James Wood (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok thank you


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

Open is big triple with a lot of water because of the heat
running about 5 dogs an hour probably will not finish 1st today


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Anyone hear how the derby turned out?


----------



## Conecuh (Jun 27, 2011)

Derby winner was #29 "Candy" handled by Charlie Moody. 2nd #23. 3rd. #24, 4th #34. RJ #4 Jams, #7,8,13,17. I believe that's how it turned out. I enjoyed it!


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Qualifying is a double with one retired. Then the dogs run a blind to the right of the marks. Another scorching day in Alabama!
-trudie


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Congratulations to my kids on their derby finish
Candy First
Astro Second
Sahara jam
What a weekend
Gizmo & Dixie mom and dad


----------



## Bbrown (Jan 5, 2013)

Any news on open?


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Open
1, 4, 6, 11, 13, 17,21,25, 26, 27, 28, 32, 33, 35, 39, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 51, 54, 56. 57. 58, 59, 61, 62, 63, 64


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Open to WB
1, 4, 6, 13, 21 27, 28, 33, 35, 44, 45, 47, 48, 51, 56, 57, 58, 63


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Am to WB
1, 2, 4, 5, 9, 11, 12, 14, 16, 19, 20, 23, 27, 28, 29, 32, 34, 36, 38


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Open to 4th
1, 4, 27, 28. 33, 44, 45, 47, 48, 51, 56, 57, 58


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Qual
29 
8 
27
13 
Rj 19.
jams J 24,38


----------



## Spa City (Jan 7, 2004)

Way to go Ranger, Chris Christopher and Jason Fleming..Ranger wins Qual and Derby 3rd in same trial!!!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

open
48
57
56
44
RJ 27
Jams 1 33 45 47 51 58


----------



## MYO222 (Aug 18, 2012)

Congratulations Mark Smith and Chief with the Open win.


----------



## maliretriever (May 28, 2006)

Spa City said:


> Way to go Ranger, Chris Christopher and Jason Fleming..Ranger wins Qual and Derby 3rd in same trial!!!


Ranger is a great young dog with tons of TALENT! Chris excellent trainer who knows how to form bond with all his dogs he trains. They all seem to really like him and work well as a team.

KM


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Clooney says, "Way to go, Mom!" Five Open starts with a third and today a fourth! Thanks Al Arthur for your hard work!

rita


----------

